# Emonda ALR



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Saw the news on the Emonda ALR coming out - they look pretty reasonably priced. Wonder how light this bike will be with the new 300 aluminum frame, maybe a pound lighter? I'm a bit surprised they didn't put race light wheels on the Ultegra model to keep the weight down lower, but guess that's a price target decision.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

A pound would be a lot for the frameset. I'll be surprised if it is that much.

Looks like they are trying to build on the Emonda name for a low cost road race bike, possibly to replace the 2-series Madone.


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes, seems all but certain that the ALR is set to replace the entry level Madones. 

The The Emonda ALR 5 is $500 more than the Madone 2.1, so that may be too big a gap in reality. But there isn't much point in having both other than the price difference.


----------

